

“HTML5” — let’s move on, shall we? - davidedicillo
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/08/html5_lets_move.html

======
bradleyland
Could be worse. Everyone could refer to it as "Web 3.0" or something similarly
inane.

